# Sprinting Cramp - Oxygen Deprevation?



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

On a long ride, after a few sprints, or a hard climb where my heart rate is near max, I get a harsh cramp right between my shoulder and chest, just below my collar bone. Not side-specific. I get it sometimes when I run hard too. My runner friend said it could oxygen deprivation and I should make sure I am hydrated. I have drinking a good amount of water every day, not over-hydrating or anything. I always stretch before/after as well. Any ideas? Thanks for your help.
Cheers


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Oxygen deprivation describes a condition when organic tissues do not receive enough of the necessary supply of oxygen in order to function properly. One of the effects of oxygen deprivation is that the person lacking oxygen many times does not realize it.


----------



## fuelman22 (May 1, 2012)

The same thing happens to me when I go on long runs and I've never known what the cause of it is. I figured I just hold a lot of tension in my shoulders/upper back so I try to do plenty of neck stretches beforehand and that seems to help.


----------

